# good holiday home



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

People, where would you recomend to buy as a Holiday home ? a 2 bedroom. What apartments would you recomend. Budget around 950,000 AED.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

hard to say as i don't have the prices in my mind. but for 950 you can expect something good


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

which towers would you recomend at the JLT or in the Marina for a holiday home. Want to buy one quick b4 prices increase.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

then you really have to hurry up. nearly all apartments are sold from the developer.
in my opinion marinascape impresses me a lot. developer is trident. 
maybe you should look through our tower galleryhttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=135580
where all towers are listed with link to homepage.
then you have to check property dealers websites and go to their offices (eg: landmark properties, better homes, vakson,...)

there is so much to chose from, it also depend if you'd like to invest in a tower apartment or low-rise apartment development

also important to check the exact location, you know many renders have beautiful landscaped areas around it but in reality it's located directly at szr

interesting for me at this price range would be:
marina scape
saba twin
lake terrace/lake view/marina terrace (this will be very hard like all damac projects)
marina heights
beach residence
marina crown
goldcrest
al salam
al murooj

i can't make the decision for you


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

If you have a boat then Dubai Marina would be better than JLT but I would look at JLT apartments generally. But then you'd have to be very careful you don't end up with a power line view if that sort of thing bothers you


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Ok in the JLT is it better to buy on the side of the lake where you have Wind Towers and Lake View ( Damac ) or to buy at the Goldcrest end ?

What are the Goldcrest and Lake View ( Damac ) properties like ? What will give the better lake view ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

in jlt the lake facng plots are the best i think. and then try to get one opposite jumeirah islands, so it would be the h to k plots. the jlt towers at szr road, try to get the lake facing plots b to f


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

What about plot V2 where the GoldCrest is located isnt that a good location. H1 is the Manchester Star Tower would you say that is the better option than the Goldcrest ?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

yep, right now I'd say! near the goldcrest you'll have the dmcc manufacturing complex, don't know how "beautiful" this one will look like


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Better on the Wind Towers side (assuming WT are on the B plots).
It really depends though. Do you prefer something looking out into the desert or something looking out into the Gulf? And then if you get a sea view, you have to work out if there will be a tower in Dubai Marina obstructing it.

Then there's the whole power lines issue, they really bother Dubai-Lover! But would they bother you if they were what you saw out on the terrace of your apartment?
It really does boil down to personal preferences and ofcourse it would be much easier to just take a look at the finished product but who knows how much the same apartment could cost then.

When you finally buy though, don't forget to check what direction your apartment will face so you know what you will see out your balcony


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind Tower 2 beds are sold out. 

Manchester Star Tower 2 beds are available and 1 left in GoldCrest 2 bed left lake view. Im told Goldcrest is done by WS Atkins the finishing is meant to be superb. What do you all think any suggestions please. Let me know quick as good one's are selling out.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

OK, what are ALL your options? i.e. all the towers you are looking to buy in


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Goldcrest
Manchester Star Tower
Armada Towers
Marina Heights

these 4 have 2 beds available.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

go to some property dealers. they surely have more
i could only give a statement design- and location-wise
1) marina height
2) manchester


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

apparently its no longer Manchester property it has been sold to another developer now whom has not yet been anounced/


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

How do people rate Goldcrest Towers then ? Anyone in Dubai to give more info on this tower and how good the lake view would be ?


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

so any info about how good Goldcrest 2 bed will be for renting and as a holiday home. Left side lake view 1400 sq ft ?


----------

